# Veritas Cabinet Scraper



## bobasaurus

I have this scraper too and like it. I've had some problems with it digging in, though… I'll have to look at the sellers article you mentioned.


----------



## bbain32

This is one of the things on my LV wishlist, thanks for the confirmation it is a quality tool.


----------



## OSU55

Cabinet scrapers are excellent tools. $40 sounds high for a Stanley #80, mine was 1/2 that with shipping 4 yrs ago on ebay, but maybe prices went up. The used #80's will require some time to clean up & tune. I tested the Veritas version at a show, and found I liked the #80 better. I prefer to pull the tool, and the ergonomics and handle attachment location on the Veritas just weren't as good as the #80. The Veritas worked a little better when pushing the tool. All the Veritas tools I have are excellent. For those with more cash, I highly recommend the Veritas scraper plane - all the positives of a cabinet scraper with the benefit of blade angle/depth adjustability, and better hand/wrist ergonomics. I have a review of it on LJ's. A cabinet scraper will accomplish the same thing, the scraper plane is more of a luxury tool. Glad you were able to sharpen and hook the blade and get it to work well - many folks seem to struggle with it.


----------



## WoodNSawdust

Thanks for the review. I am just beginning to "discover" hand tools as an alternative to my power tools. So I will remember this tool.

When would you use a cabinet scraper instead of a card (?) scraper? I as because The Woodworking Show will be in town soon and I was planning on purchasing a card scraper from them.


----------



## sikrap

IMO, a card scraper and the cabinet scraper discussed here are interchangeable. Card scrapers can get VERY warm when hand held, plus some people just don't have the hand strength to use a card scraper for very long.


----------



## rad457

I am with the like the #80 just a little more, but I have a hock blade in mine that makes it IMHO much better!


----------



## ajthomas5009

Woodnsawdust- A cabinet scraper and a card scraper are almost the same thing. The main differences are a cab scraper has more of a thick plane style blade where as a card scraper is thin spring steel. The blade on a cab scraper is mounted on a plane like iron that resimbles a spoke shave. This helps keep the surface flatter while scraping a card scraper is bent by the users hands and is either pushed or pulled at various angles. With a card scraper the users hands can get quite sore or hot. A card scraper can fit in tighter spaces though.

If money using a big deal I'd get both a cab scraper and a set of card scrapers. You can get them both delivered from Lee valley for 100$ or less. Or you can find used versions on eBay for 50$+ You will have to clean or poss paint if you buy used.


----------



## pintodeluxe

I love Veritus tools. Use their block plane all the time, I'll have to take a look at the scraper.


----------

